# Ayuda con el audio de un PC



## Condor (Jun 30, 2005)

Necesito ayuda, tengo el audio acelerado ( se escucha rapido ), tengo windows 2000 y la placa de video es onboard intel815 y el chip de audio es intel 82801.

Si alguien sabe como solucionar, muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 2, 2005)

Creo que puede deberse a alguna incompatibilidad con los codec's. Descarga los últimos para el windows media player desde este enlace:


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/format/codecdownload.aspx


----------

